# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Dòng card đồ họa GeForce GTX 275

## sonseoer001

Tương tự như các card đồ họa GTX 260 từng thử nghiệm, nhóm các card đồ họa tham gia thử nghiệm đều được trang bị 896MB bộ nhớ GDDR3, giao tiếp 448bit (bộ nhớ chuẩn mà GPU hỗ trợ). Về giao tiếp, các card đều trang bị 2 ngõ xuất DVI và ngõ TV-OUT. Ngoài ra, nhóm card đồ họa còn hỗ trợ HDMI với đầu chuyển đi kèm. Các card đồ họa GTX 275 đều được thiết kế chung “tông” quạt đơn quen thuộc, chỉ có MSI N275GTX - Twin Frozr OC dùng quạt đôi Twin Frozr OC trông khá ngầu. Theo hãng sản xuất, thiết kế quạt đặc biệt này sẽ giúp card đồ họa tản nhiệt tốt hơn, tăng hiệu quả hoạt động. Các card đồ họa thử nghiệm mang hình dạng đặc trưng của dòng GeForce GTX 200: kích cỡ lớn và dày như các card đôi.
 Asus ENGTX275HTDI896MD3A
 Để thấy được sức mạnh của từng card đồ họa, Test Lab đã thực hiện đo tốc độ xử lý game cũng như dựng hình đồ họa. Nhìn chung, nhóm card có thể chơi mượt các game, “xông trận” hào hứng ngay cả với những rào cản khử răng cưa đa mẫu từng khiến các card đồ họa “nhẹ cân” chùn bước. Thật vậy, qua các thử nghiệm, nhóm card thể hiện sức mạnh đồng đều qua các game, “so kè” nhau chỉ vài frame/giây. 


 eVGA e-GeForce GTX275 Đánh giá cao sức mạnh tầm cỡ của nhóm card đồ họa này, Test Lab tự tin “xông trận” ngay ở độ phân giải 1600x1200. Mở màn ở các “trận” như Unreal Tournament 3, STALKER, Company Of Heroes, ... các ứng viên đều nhanh nhẹn giành chiến thắng ở tốc độ gấp 3, gấp 4 lần “mức xà” với số điểm từ 110fps đến 144fps, trong đó, dẫn đầu là Asus ENGTX275HTDI896MD3A. 

Tiếp đến, nhóm card xông trận FEAR, Doom3, Quake 4 để thỏa chí anh hùng, kết quả đều vượt gấp 3 lần mức xà với tốc độ từ 101fps đến 116fps. Cuối cùng, trong các trận chiến ác liệt với FarCry2, Crysis, nhóm card có vẻ dè dặt hơn khi chiến thắng với tốc độ 51fps đến 54fps. Trận quyết đấu ở thử thách 1600x1200x4AAx8AF trong các game Doom3, Quake 4... cũng không làm nao lòng các chiến binh dũng cảm, tốc độ chỉ giảm dưới 6fps so với khi chưa bật hiệu ứng. Như vậy, các card đồ họa này có sức “chịu đựng” tốt khi thử thách để có chất lượng hình ảnh đẹp hơn.


 Gigabyte GV-N275UD-896H
 Sức mạnh chơi game cũng như xử lý đồ họa của nhóm card còn được thể hiện qua phép thử 3DMark 06 và 3dsmax 5.1. Ở thử nghiệm sức mạnh game, các card đều đạt trên dưới 8800 điểm, trong đó eVGA e-Geforce GTX275 vượt lên dẫn đầu với 8827 điểm. Nếu so sánh, mức điểm này vượt mức 8700 của các card GTX 280. Trong xử lý đồ họa 3D, tình thế thay đổi khi Gigabyte GV-N275UD-896H dẫn đầu với 121fps, các card còn lại chỉ chịu thua vài frame với 116fps hay 117fps (thử nghiệm ở độ phân giải 1280x1024).


 MSI N275GTX Như vậy, độ phân giải 1600x1200 chưa là gì so với sức mạnh của nhóm card thử nghiệm. Test Lab quyết định nâng độ phân giải lên 1920x1440 trong một vài game như Company Of Heroes, Fear, Crysis, FarCry... để thử sức các chiến binh. Kết quả thu được làm mát lòng game thủ: các card đồ họa vẫn bon bon vượt qua 3, thậm chí 4 lần mức xà 30fps trong Company Of Heroes và Fear, chỉ giảm 1fps đến 2fps so với kết quả ở độ phân giải 1600x1200 trong các game FarCry 2 và Crysis. Đến đây, game thủ có thể tin tưởng nhóm card khi muốn chinh phục game ở những độ phân giải khủng. 

Với mức giá khoảng 6 triệu đồng, nhóm card xứng đáng được chọn bởi năng lực “chiến đấu” tuyệt vời. Asus ENGTX275HTDI896MD3A (5.400.000 đồng), eVGA e-GeForce GTX275 (5.460.000 đồng), Gigabyte GV-N275UD-896H (6.056.000 đồng), MSI N275GTX - Twin Frozr OC (5.838.000 đồng) 

*Gia Linh*

----------

